# Driver para usb kingston data travel  120 8GB



## banistelrroy (Ago 5, 2009)

hola a todos tengo un problema con una memoria usb kingston data travel 120 8GB con windows vista me funciona correctamente pero el problema surge cuando lo inserto a cualquier pc que tenga el windows xp no me funciona correctamente no puedo leer todos los archivos de asgina un valor equivocado a laas carpetas de los archivos y en el peor de los casos no lo reconoce....tambien aveces sale esta hardware puede que no funcione correctamente ...no se que es...talvez sera que necesita alguin driver para el xp si es haci porfavor haver si alguien me ayuda dando una dirrecion o pagina para solucionar el problema


----------



## hyden (Ago 14, 2009)

has visto si el formato de la memoria es correcta?
Windows tiene muchas incompatibilidades entre formatos, seguramente sea eso, busca algun formato que sea compatible tanto en xp cómo en vista. Vuelvas toda la información en el ordenador, lo formateas con el formato que sea, y vuelves a poner la información en el usb.
Seguramente eso funcione.
Suerte


----------



## vientozonda (Ago 30, 2009)

Hola banistelrroy, mira seguro que has formateado tu pendrive bajo windows vista, si es así te recomiendo copiar toda la información en tu pc y formatearlo de nuevo pero bajo winxp, a mi me pasó algo parecido con un DVD y ahora que lo quiero leer con xp no puedo, intenta eso. saludos


----------

